# 8 Months Old ~ A New Years Day Photo Shoot!



## Aurelia

EDIT: Couple more pictures added on post #31 

Wow, it's been ages since I did a shoot! So what better excuse than a dreary New Years Day 

Enjoy!

*Itty Bitty Boo:



















I :001_wub: this one ...










Tinky Winky:




























Plus mummy wanted in on the act too 

Aurelia:










And the final one of Tinks ... Ready to pounce :lol: She's peeping through the slit in the light tent where I put my lens through!








*​Thanks for looking & Happy New Year :001_wub: xxx


----------



## Guest

Wow! that is some shooting! Mrs Bailey
Fantasic!
When do my lessons start?


----------



## Aurelia

When you come to see me! 

Thanks hun :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM

what beautiful cats! I love their colours. Looking big for 8 month, very well looked after :thumbup: im in love


----------



## hobbs2004

DKDREAM said:


> what beautiful cats! I love their colours. Looking big for 8 month, very well looked after :thumbup: im in love


All the raw food she is shoving down their throats 

Such stunning pics of stunning girls! Looks like Rilly has filled out a lot since I last saw here too. I love her face colouring!

Actually Tinks is the spitting image of Rilly!


----------



## RAINYBOW

Soooooo pretty


----------



## Devil-Dogz

Super pictures I love yours cat and must have a kitten


----------



## Aurelia

DKDREAM said:


> what beautiful cats! I love their colours. Looking big for 8 month, very well looked after :thumbup: im in love


Thank you very much  Hobbs is right below ... it's due to the RAW feeding I am positive about that. They thrived before on the Smilla, but since going onto RAW they have come along very nicely. I can't wait to see how kittens do being fed RAW from the start 



hobbs2004 said:


> All the raw food she is shoving down their throats
> 
> Such stunning pics of stunning girls! Looks like Rilly has filled out a lot since I last saw here too. I love her face colouring!
> 
> Actually Tinks is the spitting image of Rilly!


She is! I have been going back and forward from the pictures I took of Rilly at the same age ... definately the image of her 

Rilly's not doing too bad at all on the RAW. She's not chubby by any means, she's always been slender ... until she got pregnant that is . But she is doing nicely.



RAINYBOW said:


> Soooooo pretty


Thank you 



Devil-Dogz said:


> Super pictures I love yours cat and must have a kitten


 I would love to have one of your CC one day too!


----------



## DKDREAM

I believe raw is great too, I fed pip that as a baby and he has a fantastic coat and a lot of muscle. I feed my cats raw too well Pumpkin Cali and meeko the others wont touch it


----------



## Aurelia

Kitties can be fussy buggers sometimes eh?  But we love them anyway!


----------



## DKDREAM

Aurelia said:


> Kitties can be fussy buggers sometimes eh?  But we love them anyway!


yeah lol Dotty always gives me the eyes when I offer her some raw steak - like erm you expect me to touch that!?


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous pictures Aurelia :thumbup: I love the one of Tinks looking rather surprised


----------



## ChatterPuss

What gorgeous cats...what breed are they ?


----------



## Aurelia

DKDREAM said:


> yeah lol Dotty always gives me the eyes when I offer her some raw steak - like erm you expect me to touch that!?


Mine would also turn their noses up at steak :lol: They are very much poultry lovers mostly!



lymorelynn said:


> Gorgeous pictures Aurelia :thumbup: I love the one of Tinks looking rather surprised


Thank you very much 



ChatterPuss said:


> What gorgeous cats...what breed are they ?


Thank you! They are British Shorthairs hun


----------



## Tje

wow, that 1st pic of Itty looks incredibly like the cat I have on my desk top !!

Gorgeous pics Aurelia  :thumbsup: (and gorgeous cats too ofcourse)


----------



## Aurelia

:lol: Tje! & Thanks xx


----------



## MissyMV6

Fab pictures Gorgeous eyes

Angie x


----------



## MaryA

No wonder we are called baldytwolegs with superb coats on beautiful cats like that.


----------



## Tapir

Wow they are beautiful cats! Amazing photos too. Do you have a proper backdrop? The lighting is great.

I love the colours of the kitties  I don't know much about cats but are they those British Shorthaired cats? Very very nice!


----------



## BSH

Fantastic shots! And beautiful cats. Anyone would think you had a background in photography looking at those pictures


----------



## tylow

Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Chez87

That first pic of Itty, I adore her!!! <3

Amazing photos Jo, what camera do you have?


----------



## buffie

Wow.Absolutely fabulous photographs ,of equally, absolutely fabulous cats :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelia

MissyMV6 said:


> Fab pictures Gorgeous eyes
> 
> Angie x


Thanks hun 



MaryA said:


> No wonder we are called baldytwolegs with superb coats on beautiful cats like that.


Thank you!  You made me giggle loudly there too!



Tapir said:


> Wow they are beautiful cats! Amazing photos too. Do you have a proper backdrop? The lighting is great.
> 
> I love the colours of the kitties  I don't know much about cats but are they those British Shorthaired cats? Very very nice!


I use a light tent hun. Quite cheap to get hold of, and a speedlite flash gun too.

Yeah they are BSH, thanks! 



BSH said:


> Fantastic shots! And beautiful cats. Anyone would think you had a background in photography looking at those pictures


:lol:  Thanks xx



tylow said:


> Absolutely stunning :thumbup:


Thank you very much 



Chez87 said:


> That first pic of Itty, I adore her!!! <3
> 
> Amazing photos Jo, what camera do you have?


Thank you sweetheart! I'm using a Canon 40D, it's a brilliant camera, and I've no intention of upgrading anytime soon as it gives me the results I aim for almost every time 



buffie said:


> Wow.Absolutely fabulous photographs ,of equally, absolutely fabulous cats :001_wub:


Thank you


----------



## messyhearts

What beautiful girls. I just love their colour.


----------



## Aurelia

Thanks hun


----------



## jenny armour

beautiful pictures makes me want another bsh.
i assume the first pictures of your baby is a lilac cream?
the other baby reminds me of my dusti that i lost, she was a
blue cream too


----------



## Guest

They are stunning pictures. Those eyes are just beautiful x


----------



## Aurelia

jenny armour said:


> beautiful pictures makes me want another bsh.
> i assume the first pictures of your baby is a lilac cream?
> the other baby reminds me of my dusti that i lost, she was a
> blue cream too


Itty is a Lilac Tortie hun ... and just as naughty as the saying too :lol: Sorry to hear of your lost furbaby 



My lil Babies said:


> They are stunning pictures. Those eyes are just beautiful x


Thank you very much


----------



## Chez87

I always wanted a bengal, and then I thought I wanted a maine coon too, and now I want a BSH, lilac tortie or cream...! Oh gosh, how can anyone own just one or two?! :lol:


----------



## Aurelia

Thanks again for all your lovely comments folks 

I was just going through the shoot from New Years day again, and found a couple more that I've processed ... It seems Itty was being particularly photogenic 

















Thanks again folks :001_wub:


----------



## Chez87

IF for some reason, years in the future, you decide to continue breeding and need a nice home for little Itty to retire to, please call me!  I love her eyes!


----------



## Aurelia

:lol: Sorry to disappoint you hun, but that would never happen


----------



## Chez87

Hahaha damn! Well maybe one of your future kittens then!


----------



## jenny armour

just to show you a couple of pictures of my bsh dusti who i lost in august aged 11 years old. RIP baby


----------



## Kiwi

Like their Mum...all Wise-eyes! Now how d'you do THAT Aurelia??!? They are beautilicious :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi

Aw Jenny - our posts crossed. Dusti looks beautiful too RIP. If I didn't have my moggi Sweetie, I'd definitely be looking for a BSH because they are just stunning cats.


----------



## Aurelia

Chez87 said:


> Hahaha damn! Well maybe one of your future kittens then!


 Not sure there will be any yet hun.



jenny armour said:


> just to show you a couple of pictures of my bsh dusti who i lost in august aged 11 years old. RIP baby


Awww! Gorgeous :001_wub:



Kiwi said:


> Like their Mum...all Wise-eyes! Now how d'you do THAT Aurelia??!? They are beautilicious :thumbup:


They are wise by nature it seems. They know how to get exactly what they want, that's for sure :lol:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Their are stunning 


What size of light tent do you use?


----------



## Kiwi

Aurelia said:


> They are wise by nature it seems.QUOTE]
> 
> Aint that the truth. Wisdom and dignity...never ceases to amaze me


----------



## DKDREAM

wow i love Ittys eye colour :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelia

GSDlover4ever said:


> Their are stunning
> 
> What size of light tent do you use?


I have used the large one for this ... err 80cm square I think. BUT I wouldn't recommend it unless you have somewhere to store it erect. This is the second one I have had, and both have broken on the first use when trying to put them away. The wires pop out of their socket, and it's almost impossible to get it back in, and it tears the material.



DKDREAM said:


> wow i love Ittys eye colour :001_wub:


Aye, she has a gorgeous colour. Quite different to mum and sis too.



Kiwi said:


> Aurelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are wise by nature it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> Aint that the truth. Wisdom and dignity...never ceases to amaze me
Click to expand...

Not sure about dignity. The first picture of those last two ... she had just finished shoving her head up her bum :lol:


----------



## nattymariax

Ahhh they are so so beautiful!!:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## gskinner123

Beautiful girls, Aurelia, and fantastic photos. Can I ask - did you use the 40D on auto - perish the thought? - for those shots? I've a new'ish 350D which I'm ashamed to say I've not put to good use yet; OH says he might as well have bought me an instamatic 

I want to take some pics of the cats for when I renew my web site... honestly, those photos of yours are every bit as good as those I've seen taken in a professional shoot for megamoney.


----------



## Aurelia

Thanks for the compliment hun.

I shoot in manual mode  But you could shoot in Auto mode (the green square if I remember rightly) ... you might not get the results you want, but you can still get pretty good results.

You're welcome to come and see me and I can give you some tips  The other part of course is the processing. I could also give you some tips there ... what photo editing program have you got hun?

The best tip I can give you off the bat, is to shoot in RAW mode, not JPEG. It gives you a lot more possibilities, and you can often change each picture radically instead of binning it because the colours not quite right or something.

If you want any help at all just ask


----------



## gskinner123

Wow, thanks, that's so kind of you  My OH often shoots in raw mode (he uses it for astrophotography hooked up to his telescope) so I think he can point me in the general direction there. I use photoshop for processing - nothing too complicated (that's beyond my photoshopping abilities) but I find I usually only might need to slightly adjust colour or brightness, etc.

I need to sort myself out a light box, nag my other half to get cracking with building my new site and then I'll definitely be on your ear for a few tips - thank you


----------



## Taylorbaby

yummy girls!  british are soo photogenic!


----------



## Aurelia

You're more than welcome gskinner & thanks TB, they are indeed (when they want to be :lol.


----------



## missnaomi

They are gorgeous! 
I am definitely going to have to take some photographs of our kitties soon, although only one of mine is a BSH...he's a lilac tabby though, so he'd blend in nicely with yours!!
Really lovely photos, thanks for sharing!
Naomi xxx


----------



## Aurelia

Thank you very much Naomi  I'll look forward to seeing pictures of your boy!


----------



## MatildaG

Stunning cats Aurelia and fab photography skills. I have never seen a cat the colour of Itty before - beautiful.

MG x


----------



## Aurelia

MatildaG said:


> Stunning cats Aurelia and fab photography skills. I have never seen a cat the colour of Itty before - beautiful.
> 
> MG x


Thank you! One of her sisters is a Lilac Tortie to  Though she has far less hot marks than Itty.


----------



## Sparkles87

Aww I love these hun  Too beautiful! 
If I ever get a pedigree it'll be a BSH. Love their wee faces :001_wub:


----------



## Alansw8

Stunning pics.

When you over in Manchester lol as need to udate my site of my girls as all rather dated now.

Updated pic of Willow from Mona's last litter and porsha who is at her 1st show at shropshire on 5 February along with Mona and Porsha who is Mona's half sister (same dad) and my new kitten Charmoden Simpley-Eden the last addition to the family who will be at the lancashire show in march.


----------



## lymorelynn

Gorgeous pictures Alan :thumbup:
Good luck in your forthcoming shows :thumbup:


----------



## Aurelia

Sparkles87 said:


> Aww I love these hun  Too beautiful!
> If I ever get a pedigree it'll be a BSH. Love their wee faces :001_wub:


Aww sorry hun, for some reason I didn't see you had replied! My girls are very happy that they have managed to warm a few hearts towards thinking of having a BSH 



Alansw8 said:


> Stunning pics.
> 
> When you over in Manchester lol as need to udate my site of my girls as all rather dated now.
> 
> Updated pic of Willow from Mona's last litter and porsha who is at her 1st show at shropshire on 5 February along with Mona and Porsha who is Mona's half sister (same dad) and my new kitten Charmoden Simpley-Eden the last addition to the family who will be at the lancashire show in march.


You know ... I would LOVE to come and do a little shoot with your kitties! Since I joined I've been quite fond of your girls 

If you're serious we could possibly arrange something  *gulps hard*.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: cant believe I missed these stunners  must go & get my eyes checked  again :lol:


----------



## ehasler

What great photos, and beautiful cats! I particularly like the 3rd one down on the first post - such lovely eyes!


----------



## Aurelia

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub: cant believe I missed these stunners  must go & get my eyes checked  again :lol:


 You found them in the end :001_wub:



ehasler said:


> What great photos, and beautiful cats! I particularly like the 3rd one down on the first post - such lovely eyes!


I have to admit that one is a my favourite from the shoot too  Thanks xx


----------



## Malorey

Wonderful pictures! Very, very beautiful kittie(s)!


----------



## Alansw8

We will have to see what we can arrange, mona will be home end of february to middle of march after her winter crisping lol to meet the other two girls for the first time so when you are over this way that would be great xx 


maybe if mona makes it to grand champ we can get them done then  I can dream


----------



## Aurelia

Well the offer is there chuck  Just let me know when you're ready and we shall sort something out :001_wub:


----------

